# Great Deal on Triton Router for those near Norcross,Ga.



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Only for folks near Norcross,Ga or the surrounding area otherwise shipping kills this deal at Peachtree Woodworking, 3 1/2 HP Triton Router $175 + tax, Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


----------



## aeb430 (Nov 1, 2010)

*available online too*

Its available online as well. Shipping charges were $14 for me, but I called and placed the order by phone so that I can pick up in the store.

They will not have them available in the store until Thursday, but you can place the order now to reserve one.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> Only for folks near Norcross,Ga or the surrounding area otherwise shipping kills this deal at Peachtree Woodworking, 3 1/2 HP Triton Router $175 + tax, Edirect Special - Peachtree Woodworking Supply, Inc.


Shipping isn't all that bad from Peachtree, $15 from GA to KS (actually, lower 48). Not free but I wouldn't consider it a deal breaker either. 
That e-special came in my e-mail this morning and had I not picked up the big Freud over thanksgiving I would definitely have been all over this one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

But it's a Triton...

=========



jschaben said:


> Shipping isn't all that bad from Peachtree, $15 from GA to KS (actually, lower 48). Not free but I wouldn't consider it a deal breaker either.
> That e-special came in my e-mail this morning and had I not picked up the big Freud over thanksgiving I would definitely have been all over this one.


----------



## aeb430 (Nov 1, 2010)

Just got the router from the Peachtree store. It is the TRC001 model even tho their website listed it as a TRA001. They said they got a really good deal on brand new stock and decided to have the sale.

$175 for this router is not a bad deal.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Good for you I hear its a very nice router to have. If I didn't have 6 already I would prolly have bought one as well for my table. Happy Routing


----------

